# T-Cut 365 Ultimate Black Test



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ok Folks i have wanted to do this Test for Months and infact have had the product for Months...:lol:

Big Thank You to Jade @ Tetrosyl...:thumb:

She very Kindly sent me the Retail Pack For me to Test Out for all my Fellow Detailing World Members... Thank you again Jade...:thumb:

So Do these kits really top the black taking it too the next level?

Can they Fill and Hide the Swirls especially if you dont fancy getting all the gear for correction?

Let us see...

So Box and Labelling...



















Instructions...










Contents...










Ok So...

Micro Fibre cloth
Micro Fibre Pad with Finger Pocket...Nice...
500ml Bottle of the T-Cut 365 Colourfast Solution... 573 Grams on the Scales.
500ml Bottle of the T-Cut 365 Colourseal Solution... 561 Grams on the Scales.

The Bottles have the American spelling...:wall::lol:

The Colourfast is just a screw top no sealed cover to the top of the Bottle.
Smells of boot Polish...:lol:... Rather Thick Solution but still runny.

This Kit Needs Some Gloves you have been warned...:lol:

If you dont have a pack of Latex etc Gloves... pic up some of the plastic ones when you next fill with Fuel....

The Colourseal is a Sealant has a cover to peel off over the neck of the bottle once the lid is screwed off... Slight Chemical Smell and very runny clear liquid.

Now the Micro Fibre Cloth although not mentioned on the box, is mentioned on the bottle instructions for the Colourseal stating to only apply with the Supplied Micro Fibre Cloth.

So you do need another micro fibre cloth of your own to apply the Colourfast liquid that will indeed stain whatever cloth you use black. Dont worry if you get any of the Colourfast on your hands, or face for that matter it washes off fine...

However you would be better with gloves otherwise at the end, your hands will be totally black. No matter how hard you try to keep it off...

The Micro fibre pad supplied is for taking the Colourfast liquid off after its Hazed.. Nice buffing pad in its own rite...:thumb:... It will get stained also...:lol:

So off we go to try them out...

First the Black Polo had its wheels and tyres cleaned, just finishing that and it started to rain...:lol::wall:

Passed in about 5/10 minutes.

So set about washing with healthy dollop of Detox Shampoo.
All washed and dried and then set about Claying the whole car nothing much came off as still very contamination free...:thumb:

So taped off good section of the Bonnet...










Yep Curly Swirly Bonnet...:lol:

So shake bottle of the Colorfast... remember wear Gloves...:wall:

Using my own Micro Fibre, spreads easy not much product used and hazes Pretty fast...










Yes that is the product transferring to my fingers with the swipe test...:lol:

Now my Bonnet is a swine for products there is just something about the paint on the bonnet that can cause patchiness with so many products upon removal...:wall: Only really the bonnet that gets affected oh well...

Now you need the Micro Fibre Finger Pad that is supplied to take the residue off...

I think i needed to have only covered half the section i did, as removal was in the whole easy. However some sections needing more elbow grease and a few passes.

This theory was borne out more when trying other sections, the smaller the section the easier the removal...:thumb:

Now After the Removal of the Hazed Colourfast, namely the first stage...










A very slight reduction in the Swirls but nothing to write home about...

Now the Colourseal this is applied with the supplied Micro Fibre Cloth.

Instructions say 5ml per panel, sorry im not measuring that out it simply gets cloth over the top and a tip over.

This Spreads easy and hazes fairly fast says buff if necessary... yeah every time for me it was necessary...

This can be a chore to buff off, again the smaller the area the easier it will be..

After application and Buffing...










Still Swirly...Although packaging does say if oxidised or deeper scratches use T-Cut Original First.

Do not use the Colourfast on damaged Lacquer cracked or crazed.
It also says to use repeated Circular motions with the Colourfast on Swirls and scratches.

Im not here to try full hand correction i have machines for that...

Now not the greatest pic by far but best of what i had taken...After tape removal...










Although its not clear in the pic its noticeable in the Metal even after tape residue removed.

Now it certainly Darkened the Paint and it very slightly filled the Swirls it could well fair much better, and be even more noticeable on a more faded black.

However my paint apart from Swirly is sound and considering that it is still a noticeable darkening to the paint.

If the whole car is done you would not see a contrast and infact if a panel line separates one panel done from another, you would be hard pressed to notice.

However if you have one panel half done and one not you can see the difference, i can see it from 3 foot away and sometimes 4 foot away.

I estimate the whole of the Polo would use about...

Colourfast 35 to 40 grams... so about 14 applications...All dependent on how much you lay down.

Colourseal about 70 grams... So about 8 applications... again dependent on how much laid down.

Tetrosyl Calculation of 5ml a panel would come in at about 10 applications from the 500ml bottle.

Now we have some short comings here with the Contents..

It could do with some gloves, and 2 More Micro Fibres.

One to apply the Colourfast and one to Buff off the Colourseal if needed, which i found is needed every time.

I would like to see how the Sealant holds up, although very dark when the rain finally came, the sealant beaded well.

Not the uniform circular beads of say a wax but still good beading certainly smaller and faster moving than the bare sections...:thumb:

As a pack Could it answer your swirl issues... not as i used it and sorry i dont fancy trying full hand correction... may test a section but a full car correction by hand i would never attempt.

Certainly darkened the paint a good shade... Would like to see the sealant do well... It does come in at a reasonable price point think recommended Retail is £21.99 sure some will do at £20 or slightly less.

If Buying the top Glazes your looking at the £12/15 mark.
Then unless its the £8 Simoniz Original the Next cheapest will be about £12 but More likely £17 for say FK1000P as a sealant or £20+ for a Wax.

I cant deny its certainly darkened the paint more than other stuff i have tried.

Thank you all for taking the time to read.

A Big Thank you once again to Jade and Tetrosyl for Sending me the T-Cut 365 Paintwork Perfection Ultimate Black Kit...

Other Colours also available in the T-Cut 365 Range... Silver, Blue, Red and i think a white is on its way...:thumb:

*

*Update...

Ok I have not driven the car through the heavy rain of last night so cannot comment on sheeting while driving yet...:lol:

But Today the untreated sections are clearly Dirty and rain spotted.

The T-Cut 365 Sections are not as heavily soiled...

They do have some soiling but a lot less less rain spotting and lighter, possible due to not so much dirt actually sitting on the treated panels.

I have not washed yet will give a day or two more.

However i took a 15 litre bucket of water and a jug to the car to look at sheeting.

I Have sections treated, and others bare of any product to test such things...:lol:

So on The Bonnet i poured a huge jug over the different sections and timed how long the water took to clear and also timed having covered both treated and untreated at the same time.

Results were...

untreated Bonnet Section took 11 Seconds to clear the water.. Still leaving a very visible film of Dirt Behind.

T-Cut 365 Treated Section of Bonnet took 7 Seconds to clear the water.. I had to get down close and slant my head to see if any Dirt left behind and yes there was a very very slight Film but it was very hard to see and a great deal less than the Untreated Panel... Nice One...:thumb::lol:

I Did Similar Test on the Side Panels...

Untreated Side Panel... 9 Seconds to clear the water..

T-Cut 365 Treated Panel 6 Seconds to Clear the Water..:thumb:
*


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

James good review, is the liquid from both bottles in black colour.

Did you notice any cutting behaviour from the first step, or is just fillers used to cover up blemishes and scratches.

Would be helpful to know as i have detailed a car recently with the same colour.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Unlike another brand i will post shortly...:lol:

Only the Colourfast has the black stain to it, the Sealant that is the Colourseal is totally clear...:thumb:

I was surprised it came with a sealant and could be the best part of the Kit if so would like to see that sold by itself...

The Colourfast seams to have slight filling but nothing major however i was not looking to rub at the paint swirls trying to remove them too tiring but i should try a section and see.

They do a Colourfast in small tubes that is possibly for more spot correction and filling.

I hoped to have some of that to try out and compare to the original T-Cut however That has not arrived yet but Could be due to the bank holiday.
Jade said she would send me some out and would like to try that on the British Racing Green Rover... or whatever colours i Can Get...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks james for posting back to me.

I did think the first stage was colour pigmented black stain for the car.

The sealant must be a good one.

James can you do me a favour, because i have posted my first thread on here with a car showing, been on here since the late afternoon, and nobody has commented.

Could you please check for me on my account user name, the farecla review, should be attachment link that should open, 204 views and no replys, and it was my first post.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Checked Trip... and Tip Left in that thread...:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice review old chap..

i like how you dont just review the latest and greatest products james.. a wide range of items, from all budgets.
always nice honest reviews buddy.

one critisicm... the close up shots of the box :doublesho that is SOME AMOUNT OF ORANGE PEEL on that box.. get it sanded and polished :lol::lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol: Typical Craig.:lol::lol::lol:
I know i Drive a Rover 75 but old Chap....:lol:
I Know im Getting there...:lol:
Thank you for the Kind Words on my product tests...:thumb:
Greatly Appreciated...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well you do drive a rover old chap :lol:

only one step away from a vovlo :lol: (wheres ninja when you want to annoy him :lol

i'll stop :spam:ing your thread now :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Updated with Sheeting test and residue left after driving through Rain....*:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ok Gave the Car just a double snowfoam and rinse on Thursday far to hot for a bucket wash.

Friday gave 2 bucket Wash...

T-Cut 365 Black treated sections still sheeting faster than the bare panels.

The distinction between the treated and untreated panels is Very Faint now a bit of a struggle to find the line, I do not imagine it to be there after another wash.*


----------

